# Motorola cycling team bottles



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Someone is selling a pair of Motorola cycling team bottles on ebay if anyone is interested

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Team-...ryZ62132QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I had bought one of these bottles at the beginning of this year for $26 shipped from France, and had seen a pair that got bidded up to $75 last year.


----------

